# Missa Salisburgensis



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*

The 'Missa Salisburgensis' is attributed to the composer Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber who has enjoyed a revival thanks to his 'The Rosary Sonatas' which are composed as pictures to episodes in the lives of The Virgin Mary and Chirst. Biber was one of the formost violin virtuosos of his day, and most of his works are for the violin, though he wrote in many genres. He is considered a precurser to Pachebel and J. S. Bach. The 'Missa Salisburgensis' is a work for 53 independent voices, the first work to feature so many independent voices before the 20th century. The work is now attributed to Biber, but it isn't known exactly who wrote it. It was thought to be the composition of Orazio Benevoli.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

What a huge work this is. It really deserves the title of "the Mahler's Eighth from the Baroque".

However, the effect of this work in my neighborhood is somehow similar to Walton's Belshazzar's Feast. They will call the cops reporting disturbances from me if I ever listen to the work as loud as it should be played. I mean, apocalliptically loud.


----------

